# please post seal pics lol



## holly&peanut (Feb 18, 2006)

Any one got any pics of their chis with there ears back? please post them for me i think our little fur babys look so cute when they do this   :wave:


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

Zero with his ears back looks like I caugh him up to something


----------



## TiffsLilChi (Mar 31, 2005)

This is one of my favorite pictures of Lex he was 4 months old. He just looks so cute!! ALL SMILES! Everytime I look at it, i just can't stop giggleing!


----------



## holly&peanut (Feb 18, 2006)

LOL they both look like they've been up to something naughty!!!   great pics


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

Here are the only ones I have on my lap top, one is a bath pic and the other is get the camera out of my face mom pic...LOL


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Poco he used to be terrified of the camera :shock: He's all shiny like a seal too here  Oh & That's not my ugly bedspread it was in a hotel :lol:


----------



## holly&peanut (Feb 18, 2006)

i can't see your pic  theres just a little red cross


----------



## holly&peanut (Feb 18, 2006)

oh no its come up now yippee!!! he is shiny like a seal v.cute!


----------



## harleysmama (Oct 7, 2005)

Here's Harley...


----------



## poppy (Mar 23, 2006)

They are all so cute .. I especially love Harleys pink bottom lip! So sweet 
Poppy


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Tyson looking sorry for himself :lol:


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

really cute pictures everyone  

jayne did you get another chi? did i miss the post


----------



## Jessie (Dec 4, 2005)

Jetset always puts his ears back when he gets really excited (especially when I just get home) but I don't seem to have any pics of it :? 


Does this count lol :lol:


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Teddys mum - Its posted in chi chat :wink: 

Going to see a boy on sunday and almost def gonna put the deposit down on him  He will be ready in May :wave:


----------



## trixiesmom (Jan 31, 2006)

Teenie, saying leave me alone grandma, I don't like that camera.


----------



## Tucker-N-Jasper (Aug 6, 2005)

My favorite "ears back" pic of Tucker.. its the one that "sold" me on him.. I had to see him in person after finding this online...


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Great pictures everyone, they are all so cute!!


----------



## Demi's Mum (Jan 10, 2006)




----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Carl was scratching when I took this picture:


----------



## paint my world (Jan 26, 2005)

Here's me and zola with his ears back and his tongue out. This pic makes me laugh, hehe x


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Rylie really had to try... her ears are huge!


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

heres Rocky!


----------



## *Andrea* (Jan 30, 2006)

I just couldn't resist adding to this one! Your babies are so cute and that bone that Rocky has looks bigger than he does!


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

haha it is bigger than him! he likes to chew it though hehe :lol: :lol:


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

its hard getting ear back pics of the kids as soon as they see the camera their ears go forward and they climb on me to try and figure out what the thing that ate mommies face is lol.
but heres a couple...









(this was the one that sold me....toooooo cute!










vixies even harder...even when shes sleeping here ears are still like this!








infact i dont have a single one of vixie with her ears back!


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

Guinness' seal pic:


----------



## SoFlachic (Mar 28, 2006)

Here are a few of my Sushi!


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

Courtney said:


> Guinness' seal pic:


OMG courtney! you need to post more pics. hes getting SO big i cant believe it. hess adorable! PLEASE more pics!


----------



## kipbug (Oct 9, 2005)

~Jessie~ said:


> Rylie really had to try... her ears are huge!


I wouldn't have thought that was possible  I love her ears... they are too cute


----------



## guinnypigsmom (Feb 9, 2006)

This is Guinny Pig playing with Mommy!!


----------



## iluvmyvikin (Aug 24, 2005)

baby beenie:


----------



## ~Kari's*4*Chis~ (Sep 7, 2004)




----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Aww! Chloe is the cutest seal ever!!


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

Kari!!!!!!    :lol: 8)   
Chloe is growing up so fast!!! She's gorgeous!


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Baby Beenie!! :love5:


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Here's one of Yoshi 










Aaaand another:


----------



## kidd24 (Feb 15, 2006)

In Hyde park today.....










She was being naughty trying to shred weed










sorry for the size, photobucket does not seem to want to resize :?


----------



## stevinski (Feb 23, 2006)

They are sooooo cute!!!!! all of em!!!!!!!!


----------



## kipbug (Oct 9, 2005)

*Cookie~Lola* said:


>


I love that pic of chloe... she's too cute in that... lol


----------



## BonnieChi (Aug 12, 2005)

Oscar...









and Bonnie :wave:


----------



## kitty (Dec 29, 2005)

these pix r just way tooo cute!


----------



## ~Kari's*4*Chis~ (Sep 7, 2004)

Thanks Brian!!!


----------



## stacieyoung (Feb 3, 2006)

Youll have to click he link as i cant work out how to get them to show!! Kye always as his ears back when we come home from work, and he is excited!! bless!!

http://files.dogster.com/pix/dogs/23/278023/278023_1142882642.jpg


----------



## *Andrea* (Jan 30, 2006)

I just don't want this thread to end because it is sooo cute! I love your guys's dogs and I want to take them all home!!


----------



## holly&peanut (Feb 18, 2006)

well i started this thread but haven't put peanut in it! i've posted this pic before but its one of my fav's and its also in my siggy.
i love my baby seal lol


----------

